# Coolest Mod Ever



## Gizmo (4/11/13)

This thing is just beautiful. Steampunk style for the win!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (4/11/13)

And excuse this guys filthy nails. This is even sexier!
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (4/11/13)

i think the cops might pull u over if u walk around with something like the second pic in public


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/11/13)




----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (5/11/13)

Ooo those with a dna 30 board.. and it will b an advanced light sabre

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (5/11/13)

This is more my style

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (13/12/13)

V5 Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer PMMA top cap

hook up an LED on in this and its perfect for your light sabre mods lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (23/12/13)

i wonder why everything on their site is renamed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yaqub (24/12/13)

While that Steampunk is a beaut, i will have to go with this one...





Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------

